# Penn Battle reels - any opinions?



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Shimano sustain has my vote. great reel smooth drag and good price for this bloke in tiawan

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Shim...045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ac9f45ad

I bought a 5000 in Jan, and it was hear with in a week of paying for it.

you may be able to get it a bit cheaper by bidding on one from the states but remember to factor in the postage and the month waiting for it


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

If you do get the cash check out the new Brawn range of reels from Tuff Tackle. The reels are Aussie designed and made. Is at the top of my shopping list for Off Shore yaking....still saving.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Have you had a look at the Penn Conquer.
http://www.amazonoutdoors.com.au/au/Fis ... els-/Penn2


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Mingle,

I am looking at the Daiwa Phantom J 4000 (combination of weight and line capacity) to fit a PE2-3 jigging rod that I am supposed to be building (taking far too long to complete).

Also just had a quick look at Alan Hawk's site and the Finnor Offshore and Penn Conquer are listed under "Reels I don't reccommend". Didn't see anything about why for the Finnor but the Conquer apparently gets water into the body easiy which would not be ideal on a yak.

Rob


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Let us know if you get a reponse. From what I can find on the net (Saturdays are very slow at work) the stainless gears in the Fin-Nor are the problem area. Few references to breakages and deformities. can't find any mention of what sort of strees the reels were under tho. If they fail with locked drags runing 80lb braid then to me its no problem at all. Will never be doing that anyway.
Looked at the new Sustain mentioned above but, for my purposes I am not sure I would subject a reel with ci4 rotor to jigging.


----------

